# Netzteil geht nicht an...



## Zeench (15. September 2009)

Hi Leute, sagtmal ist es normal das ein Netzteil (in meinem Fall ein nagelneues CM M500) nicht angeht solange nichts dran angeschlossen ist?

Wollte es gerade mal testen nachdem ichs im Gehäuse eingebaut habe. (um zu gucken ob der Lüfter saugt oder pustet zwecks Filter)
Aber irgendwie passiert gar nichts... Kaltgerätestecker in Netzteil und Steckdose. Wippschalter auf I gestellt aber kein Lüfter dreht gar nichts...

Normalerweise würde ich an den Spannungspins mal die Spannung messen, allerdings hab ich mein Messgerät verlegt und dachte ihr könnt evtl schnell helfen.

Kann ja sein das es normal is das es nicht angeht ohne das nen Verbraucher dran hängt.

MfG
Chriz


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. September 2009)

ja ohne mainboard geht da nix an da das mainboard 2 pins überbrückt zum einschalten aber ohne verbraucher sollte man netzteile nie anschalten

und der lüfter saugt also bläst ins netzteil rein


----------



## Zeench (15. September 2009)

wieso sollte man Netzteile nie anschalten ohne Verbraucher?
Is mir neu. Was solln da elektrotechnisch drin passieren was nicht gut wäre???
Aber wenn kein MoBo dran hängt und es eh nicht angeht hab ich doch bis jetzt nix schlimmes gemacht oder?

Reinblasen is ja doof, dann muss ich wohl nochn paar Nylonstrümpfe von meiner Freundin zerschneiden und davor kleben 
Wobei ich mir das mitm Lüfter schon gedacht habe, is ja auch logisch die kalte Luft von unten reinzusaugen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. September 2009)

klingt komisch ist aber so. ist halt einfach nicht gut. 
bin auch keine elektroniker das ich das erklären könnte aber wenn du pech hast zerstörst du so dein netzteil

und solange du an dem 24pin mainboardstecker nicht die 2pins zum einschalten des netzteils überbrückst passiert da null, da das netzteil aus ist und aufs signal wartet um an zu gehen


----------



## Zeench (15. September 2009)

Ich bin Elektroniker  deswegen habe ich das gefragt. Kann mir das nämlich nciht erklären.
Nur leider sind wir ohne jegliche Anleitung auch dumm 
Und da dem NT leider kein Stromlaufplan bei lag konnte ich das alles nicht wissen, das einzige was ich wusste war die Belegung der normalen 4Pin Stecker, aber ohne Messgerät hat mich das auch net weiter gebracht.

Naja nun bin ich schlauer, ich danke dir das du mir das mit der Brücke erzählt hast. Nun bin ich wieder ein kleines Stück schlauer.

Grüße


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. September 2009)

hier anleitung
Netzteil prüfen und überbrücken

und häng einfach paar lüfter,laufwerke oder festplatten an das sollte reichen


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. September 2009)

Zeench schrieb:


> wieso sollte man Netzteile nie anschalten ohne Verbraucher?


Weils sonst sich selbst zerlegt, ist bei der Art von Netzteilen aber nicht unüblich.


Zeench schrieb:


> Is mir neu. Was solln da elektrotechnisch drin passieren was nicht gut wäre???


1. Ist aber uralt bzw eigentlich schon immer so gewesen.
2. Die Spannung kann sich z.B. solang aufbauen, bis was schlimmes passiert...



Zeench schrieb:


> Aber wenn kein MoBo dran hängt und es eh nicht angeht hab ich doch bis jetzt nix schlimmes gemacht oder?


Wenns nicht an geht, ohne Last, hats hier vermutlich eine Schutzschaltung..


----------



## Zeench (15. September 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 2. Die Spannung kann sich z.B. solang aufbauen, bis was schlimmes passiert...



Ich will hier keinem an die Karre fahren aber das kann ich so eigentlich nich stehen lassen ohne das nen Grund genannt wird.

Spannung baut sich da höchstens in nem Kondensator auf. Sonst nirgends. 
Die Zeit in der sich da was aufbauen kann dürfte wohl verschwindend gering sein. (5 Zeitkonstanten)
Da, soweit mir aus der Lehre bekannt, die Zeit zum laden bzw entladen nur vom Widerstand und von der Kapazität abhängig ist. 
Bei den geringen Kapazitäten der Kondensatoren wird das in einem Bruchteil einer Sekunde passieren.

Hmmm weiss auch nicht.
Klar eine Ladung aus dem Kondensator oder eine Induktivität die sich entläd könnten Schaden anrichten, aber dafür sind ja die Widerstände da um die Leistung abzuführen. 
Wenn das Netzteil davon also kaputt geht, ist das nen Materialfehler, höchstwahrscheinlich nen Widerstand der nicht mehr konnte  oder durch die Hohe Spannung (bei ner Induktivität) nen Leiterschluss.

Ich weiss das wird nen Laie jetzt nicht undbedingt auf Anhieb verstanden haben, aber evtl gibs hier ja noch welche die vielleicht eine Erklärung dafür haben.  
Werde morgen mal meine Kollegen dazu befragen 

edit: Habe gerade gesehen das du ja sogar Netzteile testest und auch reichlich elektrotechnisches Wissen dort einbringst. :o)
Dagegen bin ich ja dann wohl der Laie


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. September 2009)

es gibt auch netzteile die erst mit einer gewissen last anspringen damit das netzteil nicht beschädigt wird also kann es nicht nur an defekten bauteilen liegen

aber den 100%igen grund hab ich auch noch nie gelesen nur das manche da innerhalb kurzer zeit abrauchen

edit:
so hab was gefunden es liegt an dem aufbau der schaltnetzteile und der regelung der spannungen
http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/com/1112041.htm


----------



## 0815-TYP (15. September 2009)

> 2. Die Spannung kann sich z.B. solang aufbauen, bis was schlimmes passiert...
> 
> Ich will hier keinem an die Karre fahren aber das kann ich so eigentlich nich stehen lassen ohne das nen Grund genannt wird.


Das ist so schon richtig.Lastfreier betrieb.Sollte man nicht machen.Gute Netzteile sind dagegen abgesichert.Diese Sicherungsfunktion nennt sich NLO.

Sicherungsfunktionen:

• Überstromschutzschaltung (OCP) 
• Kurschlusssicherung (SCP) 
• Überspannungsschutz (OVP) 
• Überlastungsschutz (OLP) 
• Primärer Unterspannungsschutz (UVP) 
• Lastfreier Betrieb (NLO)*


----------



## rabit (15. September 2009)

Ähm @zench
Also soltest Du dich an die Lehre erinnern, Netzteile sind soweit ich mich erinnere ohne Last wie einen Netzteil im Kurzschlussbetrieb anzusehen.
Da diese Netzteile nicht kurzschlussfest wie bei einem z.B Schweisstrafo sind, kann es sein das bei einer bestimmten Dauer dein Netzteil sich überhizt und deine Trafowicklungen zerlegen(Wicklungsschluss).
Und das schäppert unter umständen!


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. September 2009)

Eine kurzgeschlossene Spule baut doch, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, Spannung auf, bis die Ladung abbauen kann.
So funktioniert auch ein Vorschaltgerät bei Leuchtstoffröhren.

Die elektronischen Vorschaltgeräte dürften auch vom Aufbau her dem PC Netzteil recht ähnlich sein.


----------



## rabit (15. September 2009)

Was meinst Du jezt?
Ein Evg zündet die Leichtstoflampe ein NT nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. September 2009)

Stimmt, aber der Aufbau sollte ähnlich sein.

Wobei das 'normale' Vorschaltgerät ja auch kurzgeschlossen wird, durch ein entsprechendes Bauteil (auch Starter genannt).


----------



## rabit (15. September 2009)

Ja es gibt auch Kurzschlussfeste Trafos wie bei der Eisenbahn oder Karerabahn aber ich glaube PC Netzteil sollte echt unter Last betrieben werden. Lang lang ist es her....
EVG ist das so das die Spule immer in kurzen abständen unterbrochen wird um den Kondensator über 230V zu laden Zündspulenprinziep und wenn genug SPG da ist, macht das ein Relais auf. Starter gibt es so gesehen am EVG nicht das was Du meinst ist Starter + Drosselspule....


----------



## Zeench (16. September 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> was Du meinst ist Starter + Drosselspule....


 
/signed

Hmmm also richtig erschließen tut sich mir das immernoch nicht.


Bedeutet also das eine Spannung, durch Induktion, in die Sekundärseite induziert wird. Diese entsprechend dem Innenwiderstand einen zu hohen Strom erzeugt und dann abraucht oder wie? Der Innernwiderstand ist ja super klein... Damit durch die geringe Spannung also ein hoher Strom oder seh ich das jetzt wieder falsch?


----------



## rabit (16. September 2009)

Genau deshalb ja weil der Innenwiderstand klein ist R klein I Groß.
Aber mach wie DU meinst bist ja ein Elektriker.
Aber gute Netzteil sollten einen Überspannungsschutz haben und abschalten.


----------



## Zeench (16. September 2009)

Ich wills ja gar nicht machen.
Ich hinterfrage ja nur was da passiert. Habe das jetzt schon so oft gelesen, ich glaube euch ja das was passieren kann.
Nur mag ich immer auch gerne wissen wieso das so ist.

Aber meine Erklärung von ebend kann eigentlich auch nich ganz richtig sein.
Die neuen Netzteile laufen doch nichtmehr über die großen Trafos oder? Sind das nicht alles nur noch elektronische Phasenanschnitte die dann gleichgerichtet werden?

Bin mir nich sicher, bin bei sowas nich aufm neusten Stand


----------



## rabit (16. September 2009)

Prozessor über phasenanschnitt du wirfst jezt einiges durcheinander das macht man bei Sinuswellen oder Pulsierender Gleichspannung.
Überleg mal Prozi wird mit Phasenanschnitt gesteuert????


----------



## Zeench (16. September 2009)

Ich weiss nun woran es liegt, habe gerade meinen Elektronigenieur gefragt 

Bei den heutigen Schaltnetzteilen wird die eingangspannung zuerst gleichgerichtet und geglättet. Danach wird sie zerhäckselt auf das Niveau was ich am enden Ende brauche, z.B. 12V. 
Jetzt wird die Spannung übertragen, nochmal gleichgerichtet und dann kommt auch schon der Verbraucher. Und hier besteht auch das Problem.
Erst am Ende der Schaltung kann das Signal zurückgegeben und geregelt werden. Das Netzteil agiert also nicht, sondern reagiert. Das is nen riesen Unterschied.
Denn beim einschalten geht die Regelung davon aus das auf der anderen Seite die Leistung auch gefordert wird. Schiebt also die Spannung raus. Die Regelung bekommt das aber erst zuspät mit. In der Zeit hat sich der Eingangskondensator schon zig mal entladen, durch die hohen Frequenzen die in Schaltnetzteilen genutzt werden. Somit ist hinten Leistung im Überfluss die nicht abgenommen wird und dann machts puff  wenn die Elkos das nicht vertragen...

hat gedauert aber nun bin ich schlauer.

Danke an alle für die Diskussion


----------

